# karma and depersonlisation



## falling_free

http://www.healpastlives.com/pastlf/kar ... m#Symptoms

I found this website a while ago, its one of those kind of new age website but it has someones acccount of why they think people have depersonlisation due to karma or reincarnation , shit like that.

I don't necceserilly believe what the website says but it's an interesting view of depersonlisation related to sprituality/reincarnation that I have never read about before.


----------



## Scattered

Interesting bullshit.


----------



## Martinelv

> Interesting bullshit.


 

Indeed. That's how I'm going to comment on such arse guff in the future.


----------



## falling_free

Im inclined to agree that this is mostly bullshit but still this is the sprituality and god bla bla forum so Id figure i'd post this here.


----------



## CECIL

Damnit, the last thing I need is someone telling me I'm a particularly old soul and have an incredibly powerful mind (making me want to believe I'm somehow special).

What its saying isn't too far removed from what Janine has been saying on this board though, just in different terms.


----------



## flowingly

I believe in the minutes it took me to read it, I went through myriad emotions about how I felt about the subject, heh. Nonetheless, an intriguing read.


----------



## sidjor

I've actually contacted this person quite a few years back.

I persoanlly belive in Karma...


----------



## Guest

What did you find out? Did you fill out the form? I believe in karma, too.


----------



## Guest

I have had the idea that perhaps DP DR is the result of leftover trauma from a previous life that was never resolved or healed.


----------



## alphaman

Funny, I just mentioned in the main dicussion forum that I working with an energy healer and she said my mind is often not in my body - literally elswehere (where I don;t know, somewhere nearby on the astral plane?!?!). She said this is common with her clients, and often caused by trauma.

Its easy to dismiss the chakra/energy stuff as new age BS, but for me this approach (bodywork/healing) is being much more succesful at sorting stuff out than talk therapy alone.



falling_free said:


> http://www.healpastlives.com/pastlf/karmdict/kdepersn.htm#Symptoms
> 
> I found this website a while ago, its one of those kind of new age website but it has someones acccount of why they think people have depersonlisation due to karma or reincarnation , silly* like that.
> 
> I don't necceserilly believe what the website says but it's an interesting view of depersonlisation related to sprituality/reincarnation that I have never read about before.


----------



## Starfish

alphaman said:


> Its easy to dismiss the chakra/energy stuff as new age BS, but for me this approach (bodywork/healing) is being much more succesful at sorting stuff out than talk therapy alone.


Someone once said "That all fiction has a basis in reality". I whole heartily believe in that statement. So even if one believes the chakra/evergy stuff is just bs it is worth keeping in mind. Because it might have something helpful in it.


----------



## Guest_

Its funny how susceptable i am to these ideas, even though i believe in karma, i dont believe in paying for prior lives. Im a good person, and i dont believe God would penalize the current self, because of the prior self. I mean, god forgives, and if i was hitler in my past life then im sorry!!! just let me be free of DP!


----------



## boohoo

I believe in karma but haven't worked out whether I've got this because...
a) of a trauma or event in a past life
b) it's karmic... as in, I was naughty somewhere, somehow and now it's been directed back at me
c) I've created this myself, chosen my life for spiritual growth
or
d) I'm just a bit bonkers


----------



## Guest

Ya, well put. That's pretty much my list of possibilities, too.


----------



## Rozanne




----------



## Pablo

I agree that the beginning of the article does make sense to me, well the bit which says:



> I have a body and I am more than my body. I have emotions and I am more than my emotions. I have a mind and I am more than my mind. I am a center of pure consciousness and energy. Until those with Depersonalization Disorder learn to move past their minds, they will never be free of this disease. This is extremely difficult for the depersonalized individual to do because their personal sense of identity is so deeply ingrained with their mind that their own internal resistance to this process is tremendous and overwhelming"


My interpretation of this is that essentially people with DP are stuck in their heads and their identity is primarily concerned with their thoughts and mind. I first thought everbody was like this until someone pointed out how different people place their values on different aspects of their being/consciousness, for example think of a native tracker/hunter who lives in the depths of the Amazon. What is important to such a person is their feelings, intuition and environmental awareness, all thinking is placed lower down on the importance scale and as such people dont place their identities in their heads and as such are much more at harmony with nature and the world.

From this viewpoint you could say that DP is a consequence of modern, industrial society, which places such importance on the mind and intellectual ability and as such is cut off from the natural world and is gradually destroying the environment.

You could say that DP is an exageration of the philosophical thinking of Descartes who famously said "I think therefore I am". DP also shows in the worst way how wrong this philosophy is, but the problem is that western christain life is largely based upon this philosophy. I dont agree that it is a life sentence but the sentiment that you cant think your way out of it is one which I have learned the hard way. Eckhart Tolle goes as far as to describe thinking as a modern disease and is one of the greatest barriers to any sort of personal harmony or enlightenment.


----------



## Scattered

Thinking as a modern disease is going a bit far. I recognize the inherent metaphorical meaning of this phrase but when it comes down to practical living it kind of breaks down. Thinking is why you're not wiping your ass with leaves right now and sh iting in a hole. Thinking is what leads to antibiotics that we might all be dead without today. Without thinking, life becomes very hard very quickly.


----------



## Pablo

Yeah I think he was using over the top terms to amplify his message when he said thought was like a disease. I think the message is that its not the actual thinking which is the the problem but the value and identification which is placed on your thoughts while ignoring or devaluing other aspects of your consciousness such as feelings and intuition.

I personally think that this imbalance is the route cause of many of the problems of modern life such the rise of mental illness, decline of human values, destruction of social structures and also explains why things like yoga are becoming more and more popular in the west as an antidote to this problem.


----------

